# Stomach Polyps



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anybody here have a stomach polyp???My upper GI showed a small benign polyp. The Dr.wants to remove it on Wed. I'm a little scared.Are these the same kind of polyps that can be found in you're colon?? I also heard PPI's can cause them.Cindy


----------

